# An Old Fuji HVLP or a new Earlex HVLP



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I was planning to buy a new EARLEX 5500 spray station($319) but stumbled on a used FUJI Q3 $375.I know that the FUJI is about $600 new and the photo looked like the unit was in good condition What would buy and why?Thanks chipy


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Sometimes it's hard to pass up a good deal.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I tend to buy new tools for the warranty unless the deal is too good to pass up on.
In this case I'd probably have a look at the fuji, and if during a spray test it works fine, go for that one.

I'd still be leaning towards the 5500 though.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I bought the Earlex 5500 today, just didn't trust the craigslist list seller, plus I will get a warranty.Tool review to fallow.


----------

